# how I got rid of gas leak



## karen123111 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi,

I am like everyone here looking for answers. I found one that might help with my gas leakage problem. I read somewhere about another users that she used ear plugs to control the odor that is coming and I thought to give it a try. I don't have any ear plugs so I thought to get a piece of tissue and put around it a piece of wrap plastic and give it a try. I wear every day the sherides panties and today I didn't wear them to see how the smell is going. the smell was contained at first but Ithe smell isn't well-contained for a long period of time and it is not working so I will buy some ear plugs and give those a try and will wear my panties with them will check back wit everyone.

thank you please share any thoughts


----------

